# How to not tip and not come across as cheap?



## VictorZ (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm not making a lot of money right now so got to take care of necessities before I can splurge on luxury like tipping. 

I don't use Uber for transport but I do orderin sometimes with the food app. I hate how whenever I order food, after paying high amount for them, these couriers still expect me to tip them and leech from me when they probably make more than I do already. I can see it in their demeanor, it's awkward. 

How do I not tip the the food couriers while not coming across as a cheap or rude person? any clever tricks that works well?

Thank you for any helpful advice


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

VictorZ said:


> I'm not making a lot of money right now so got to take care of necessities before I can splurge on luxury like tipping.
> 
> I don't use Uber for transport but I do orderin sometimes with the food app. I hate how whenever I order food, after paying high amount for them, these couriers still expect me to tip them and leech from me when they probably make more than I do already. I can see it in their demeanor, it's awkward.
> 
> ...


Dont order food and have it delivered......


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Stop ordering delivery if you can't afford to pay tip for it! No other way!


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Quit wasting your money ordering food and learn to cook. you’re money problems will go away quicker


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> Stop ordering delivery if you can't afford to pay tip for it! No other way!


of course there is other way! don't listen to these bias individuals. You shouldn't tip even if you can afford it. Not tipping is the RIGHT thing to do. For everyone.


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

Lmao. You ask how to be cheap without looking cheap. Go get your own food! ??


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Tipping is not expected and you definitely didn’t expect me leaving a dump on your doorstep


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Go get your food yourself. If you can’t afford to tip the delivery person, then you can’t afford food delivery. Delivery is a privilege to those who can afford it. It’s not a right.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> If you have to ask.... You probably already know the answer


Never, never ask a question you don't know the answer to already... just sayin' I know he's a cheap ...


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Prehaps walk amd purchase your food from store instead of using UberEats?
smfh
I smell troll


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> Never, never ask a question you don't know the answer to already... just sayin' I know he's a cheap pr*ck...


that only applies for lawyers


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> that only applies for lawyers


And why is that...


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

How about, "I'll gladly tip you next Tuesday...for the excellent service that you're providing today!"


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Prehaps walk amd purchase your food from store instead of using UberEats?
> smfh
> I smell troll


why wouldn't you pay a few extra dollars for the convenience. Time has value too, it could cost him more to go to the store and pick up the food than the price of $3.49


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

ABC123DEF said:


> How about, "I'll gladly tip you next Tuesday...for the excellent service that you're providing today!"


Hey, Wimpy...s'up dude


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

If you are a regular client ordering food deliveries, not tipping might come with harmless yet undesirable consequences, like having more than that marinara sauce added to your pasta. I am not endorsing such immature behavior of delivery drivers, but hey just saying...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> that only applies for lawyers


And average people


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> I agree. But he is afraid of not being looked cheap? He wants to be cheap but not being looked as cheap. Yes, if you order ubereats, or regular uber, and you don't tip, you are CHEAP. period.


I mean if you want to redefine cheap to fit your own needs then sure, why not. He is cheap and so am I. But what of it, if we meet your definition of cheap? You still get paid what you get paid at the end of the day. Won't change anything.



hrswartz said:


> And why is that...


If you never ask a question you don't know the answer to, you never learn new things. You know... normal people things. Does that needed to be spelled out?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> I mean if you want to redefine cheap to fit your own needs then sure, why not. He is cheap and so am I. But what of it, if we meet your definition of cheap? You still get paid what you get paid at the end of the day. Won't change anything.


Sure it will
This is why drivers game cleaning fees
This is why drivers won't turn off pool requests
This is why drivers take the long route
This is why drivers won't provide amenities
This is why drivers don't care about your music preference.....

It rolls downhill, in my car the pax is at the bottom


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> I mean if you want to redefine cheap to fit your own needs then sure, why not. He is cheap and so am I. But what of it, if we meet your definition of cheap? You still get paid what you get paid at the end of the day. Won't change anything.


Really... I'm finding it all soooooooo difficult to stay in the TOS guidelines


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

hrswartz said:


> Really... I'm finding it all soooooooo difficult to stay in the TOS guidelines


I had to stop myself a few times


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> I mean if you want to redefine cheap to fit your own needs then sure, why not. He is cheap and so am I. But what of it, if we meet your definition of cheap? You still get paid what you get paid at the end of the day. Won't change anything.
> 
> 
> If you never ask a question you don't know the answer to, you never learn new things. You know... normal people things. Does that needed to be spelled out?


You can keep talking about this. In US, the culture defines the person that not tipping the service people as CHEAP. If you think you are cheap and you are proud of it, be it. I can't care less.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Sure it will
> This is why drivers game cleaning fees
> This is why drivers won't turn off pool requests
> This is why drivers take the long route
> ...


why hold to the bitterness, none forces you to be a Uber driver. If you think your worth more, go out there and demand more from the market. You'll either be right, or you will be wrong, the market will show it to your face.

If your going to take a job then at least do it properly and not intentionally doing a bad job. Or don't do it at all, none is forcing you to.



hrswartz said:


> Really... I'm finding it all soooooooo difficult to stay in the TOS guidelines


Sounds like a you problem. If you can't even keep your emotions in check in a forum discussion then go do yoga instead of driving, you might hurt yourself and others...


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> why hold to the bitterness, none forces you to be a Uber driver. If you think your worth more, go out there and demand more from the market. You'll either be right, or you will be wrong, the market will show it to your face.
> 
> If your going to take a job then at least do it properly and not intentionally doing a bad job. Or don't do it at all, none is forcing you to.
> 
> Sounds like a you problem. If you can't even keep your emotions in check then go do yoga instead of driving, you might hurt yourself...


Emotions are in check ❄... It's why I didn't retaliate... but if I have to explain...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> You can keep talking about this. In US, the culture defines the person that not tipping the service people as CHEAP. If you think you are cheap and you are proud of it, be it. I can't care less.


*Couldn't*



AveragePerson said:


> why hold to the bitterness, none forces you to be a Uber driver. If you think your worth more, go out there and demand more from the market. You'll either be right, or you will be wrong, the market will show it to your face.
> 
> If your going to take a job then at least do it properly and not intentionally doing a bad job. Or don't do it at all, none is forcing you to.
> 
> Sounds like a you problem. If you can't even keep your emotions in check in a forum discussion then go do yoga instead of driving, you might hurt yourself and others...


My full time has a 200% 401k match up to 5% 
And pays 97% above market for the region I am in.... You support me most every time you eat thanks


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> *Couldn't*


Couldn't, can't, won't, whatever


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> *Couldn't*
> 
> 
> My full time has a 200% 401k match up to 5%
> And pays 97% above market for the region I am in.... You support me most every time you eat thanks


You welcome


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> You welcome


I'm a disabled veteran of foreign affairs via the United States army..


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

hrswartz said:


> YOU'RE, YOU'RE... contraction for you are... failed English 101 did you?... just askin'


I cri eberytyme


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Don't know whats funnier, grammar police on a online forum grasping at a straw to spite someone or ones trying to be a grammar police while making grammar mistake themselves. Ironic.


❓ Mom always taught me "when arguing with a fool ultimately you can't tell who the fool is" or something to that nature. Since Mom raised NO FOOLS I will disengage dialog with you and let my peers determine just who the fool is... just sayin'


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Don't know whats funnier, grammar police on a online forum grasping at straws to spite someone or ones trying to be a grammar police while making grammar mistakes themselves. Ironic.


If you are referring to the ...... I do that a lot while typing as I'm on a phone and use dope swype... Nobody is insulting you, neigh you are being informed you get what you give!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> I mean if you want to redefine cheap to fit your own needs then sure, why not. He is cheap and so am I. But what of it, if we meet your definition of cheap? You still get paid what you get paid at the end of the day. Won't change anything.


The difference between you and the OP is that you don't mind if you fit into the average food courier's definition of cheap. The OP on the other hand does. They want to find a way to not tip, while simultaneously not fitting into the courier's definition of cheap.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Oh shoot, :speechless: we attracted a Mod... :smiles::thumbup:


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

hrswartz said:


> Oh shoot, :speechless: we attracted a Mod... :smiles::thumbup:


He's a decent one though


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

VictorZ said:


> I'm not making a lot of money right now so got to take care of necessities before I can splurge on luxury like tipping.





VictorZ said:


> I do orderin sometimes with the food app.


You seriously don't see the problem *you* created for yourself?
If your budget is tight, why are you hiring people to bring you food?


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> You seriously don't see the problem *you* created for yourself?
> If your budget is tight, why are you hiring people to bring you food?


Probably because these people demand a fairly low price for their service


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

VictorZ said:


> How do I not tip the the food couriers while not coming across as a cheap or rude person ?


That's easy, don't you already know? Say you'll tip in app...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

VictorZ said:


> I'm not making a lot of money right now so got to take care of necessities before I can splurge on luxury like tipping.
> 
> I don't use Uber for transport but I do orderin sometimes with the food app. I hate how whenever I order food, after paying high amount for them, these couriers still expect me to tip them and leech from me when they probably make more than I do already. I can see it in their demeanor, it's awkward.
> 
> ...


When I'm broke I don't eat out or order food delivered.

If you're flush enough to order in, you can damn well tip.

Is this "average person" ?


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

VictorZ said:


> I'm not making a lot of money right now so got to take care of necessities before I can splurge on luxury like tipping.
> 
> I don't use Uber for transport but I do orderin sometimes with the food app. I hate how whenever I order food, after paying high amount for them, these couriers still expect me to tip them and leech from me when they probably make more than I do already. I can see it in their demeanor, it's awkward.
> 
> ...


Stop being like that. These people work for 1$ at a time.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

CDP said:


> Stop being lazy. These people work for 1$ at a time.


$3.50


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

VictorZ said:


> I'm not making a lot of money right now so got to take care of necessities before I can splurge on luxury like tipping.
> 
> I don't use Uber for transport but I do orderin sometimes with the food app. I hate how whenever I order food, after paying high amount for them, these couriers still expect me to tip them and leech from me when they probably make more than I do already. I can see it in their demeanor, it's awkward.
> 
> ...


None of us know what your budget looks like. But when I budget my money, I don't classify delivery of food, or even going to a restaurant, even if it's fast food, as a necessity. You have to eat. But your money goes way farther if you shop for groceries and do some meal prep. Most people consider ordering out a luxury. Making your own meals and snacks can help a lot in a situation like yours.

With regard to tips, that's a choice you'll have to make, but I think you can tell how most people feel about it by now.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Juggalo9er said:


> $3.50


Before expenses. Often not even $1 after.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Before expenses. Often not even $1 after.


I can't argue with your logic


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Just shake your delivery person's hand while looking them in the eye and telling them "I'll tip you in the app".

It will work out. I promise.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Before expenses. Often not even $1 after.


Don't over exaggerate. To restaurant then to customer expense is usually $1 or less in actual expense


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Stay home and cook ramen noodles you cheap @@@@.Your world will end giving someone a dollar!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

AveragePerson said:


> why wouldn't you pay a few extra dollars for the convenience. Time has value too, it could cost him more to go to the store and pick up the food than the price of $3.49


Because there is no benefit to the consumer to pay more. There are none more entitled than TNC drivers.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

VictorZ said:


> I'm not making a lot of money right now so got to take care of necessities before I can splurge on luxury like tipping.
> 
> I don't use Uber for transport but I do orderin sometimes with the food app. I hate how whenever I order food, after paying high amount for them, these couriers still expect me to tip them and leech from me when they probably make more than I do already. I can see it in their demeanor, it's awkward.
> 
> ...


You can go to the restaurant yourself and save money and still not be known as a dick non-tipper. How bout dat?



Demon said:


> Because there is no benefit to the consumer to pay more. There are none more entitled than TNC drivers.


I'd argue that there are. You overlooked the entitlement of an ignorant fool who does not understand the service industry.



Cou-ber said:


> You can go to the restaurant yourself and save money and still not be known as a dick non-tipper. How bout dat?
> 
> 
> I'd argue that there are. You overlooked the entitlement of an ignorant fool who does not understand the service industry.


That's a population way more entitled to think they can support that bullshit. Fool.

If you ain't making a lot of money then get your lazy ass to the store and save money by not ordering out.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

No tip no problem, you'll get your food eventually. It's at the bottom of my orders. You see, most apps now tell us that you didn't tip. There is a chance that you'll tip at the door, about 10% chance depending on the restaurant and size of the order. But my guess would be that your orders are not large and would fall into the 90% chance of no tip. There are drivers that might tamper with your food, even eat some of it on the way. I chose to just bring it to you late, your drink will be full of ice and I probably forgot all condiments and straws. Not to worry, if you tip at the door I have them in the car. Before you take your next bite from a delivery driver, ask yourself this question. Has my food been tampered with? The driver knows that there is a high probability that I am not going to pay him for bringing food from the restaurant to my doorstep. Like I said, I never eat or tamper with the food, but it won't be hot when it arrives, I can guarantee you that much. Bon appetite, do what the rest of the poor drivers do, learn to cook or go out and get your own food. Delivery is for the lazy and or rich, sounds like you may be part of the former rather than latter group.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Cou-ber said:


> You can go to the restaurant yourself and save money and still not be known as a dick non-tipper. How bout dat?
> 
> 
> I'd argue that there are. You overlooked the entitlement of an ignorant fool who does not understand the service industry.
> ...


It took one post for the entitled driver to come out. Please tell me what the customer is getting by tipping that they wouldn't get otherwise? Looking forward to your response.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Not tipping is always cheap. 

I got a $2 tip from a homeless man that I dropped off at a park last week. That should tell you everything you need to know. True story by the way.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Learn to cook.

There should be no VANITY FOR A CHEAPO.


VictorZ said:


> I'm not making a lot of money right now so got to take care of necessities before I can splurge on luxury like tipping.
> 
> I don't use Uber for transport but I do orderin sometimes with the food app. I hate how whenever I order food, after paying high amount for them, these couriers still expect me to tip them and leech from me when they probably make more than I do already. I can see it in their demeanor, it's awkward.
> 
> ...





Demon said:


> It took one post for the entitled driver to come out. Please tell me what the customer is getting by tipping that they wouldn't get otherwise? Looking forward to your response.


He is getting RESPECT.

KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT RESPECT ?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Don't over exaggerate. To restaurant then to customer expense is usually $1 or less in actual expense


If you are talking about food cost you have absolutely no idea what you are talking about


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> I cri eberytyme


Their, theyre, there

It will be o.k. !


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Their, theyre, there
> 
> It will be o.k. !


I don't think it will be.... Some people can not be edumacated


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Demon said:


> Please tell me what the customer is getting by tipping that they wouldn't get otherwise? Looking forward to your response.


Although the customer is still getting his/her food by not tipping, tipping is a kind gesture to show appreciation for the person who is bringing your food to your home or office. That person sometimes has to wait at restaurants for your food, deals with traffic and idiots on the road, finding parking sometimes and weather issues (snow/heavy rain).

I don't understand how the non-tippers can justify not tipping, even if just $1.00. Surely everyone can spare $1.00 who orders delivery. If not, do not order delivery.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

This and the "I'll tip you in the app" is what led me to 1 star every pax that doesn't tip in cash


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Invisible said:


> Although the customer is still getting his/her food by not tipping, tipping is a kind gesture to show appreciation for the person who is bringing your food to your home or office. That person sometimes has to wait at restaurants for your food, deals with traffic and idiots on the road, finding parking sometimes and weather issues (snow/heavy rain).
> 
> I don't understand how the non-tippers can justify not tipping, even if just $1.00. Surely everyone can spare $1.00 who orders delivery. If not, do not order delivery.


So the answer to that question is going to be the same as the one I gave, the customer gets no extra benefit from giving the driver that extra dollar. The driver is already being paid for their time and overhead. If you want to make the argument that the driver is not paid enough I'd totally agree with you and that's why I don't advocate driving for U/L.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

if you ever stiff me You got two things coming to you. Im gonna leave out items "But i will never tamper with your food"
and i know your address, So if you dont want whatever you think ill do happen..Ease your mind and Tip Your Driver!!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

VictorZ said:


> I'm not making a lot of money right now so got to take care of necessities before I can splurge on luxury like tipping.
> 
> I don't use Uber for transport but I do orderin sometimes with the food app. I hate how whenever I order food, after paying high amount for them, these couriers still expect me to tip them and leech from me when they probably make more than I do already. I can see it in their demeanor, it's awkward.
> 
> ...


There is no real way to avoid looking like a cheapskate when you decide not to tip. If you want to avoid the awkwardness, don't be so cheap


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

VictorZ said:


> I'm not making a lot of money right now so got to take care of necessities before I can splurge on luxury like tipping.
> 
> I don't use Uber for transport but I do orderin sometimes with the food app. I hate how whenever I order food, after paying high amount for them, these couriers still expect me to tip them and leech from me when they probably make more than I do already. I can see it in their demeanor, it's awkward.
> 
> ...


1. I'm an UberEats delivery driver and I have a fatter bank account than you do... because I spend most of my time working and not ordering food for delivery. I spend on average less than $10 per day for all the food I eat in a day. The last time I ate food from a restaurant was weeks ago... and it was a pizza from a cancelled UberEats order. I personally couldn't afford to make it a habit to order UberEats, with or without tip. And it doesn't really sound like you can afford it either.

I wouldn't worry about coming across as cheap for not tipping. No one tips so I don't expect tips. And when I deliver food I can often see it in their demeanor that they feel like they are overpaying.

Even the restaurants act that way towards us. I went to a restaurant recently to pick up an order and they told me to wait 15-20 minutes to pick up the food. I said "Sorry, bye" and they kept pleading with me, "But, but but.... the order is over $100 you just need to wait!" The order is over $100? Why would I care how much the order is? Apparently the restaurant thinks I get a percentage cut of the order value? Probably the passenger does too. I'm going to get $3.75 for delivering it and the likelihood of a tip is basically nothing.

2. I usually don't do UberEats at all because the average delivery pays me less than $4 and takes 20-45 minutes plus consumes gas. In a week I probably do 150-200 trips overall, and probably only 10-20 are UberEats and they are almost all on Monday and Tuesday night. When I do food delivery, it is usually because I'm bored, cold because my engine has been off for 45 minutes without an Uber transport ride request and it is 20 degrees outside, or I want to be able to use the restroom in the restaurant. In my opinion UberEats is not a viable way to make a living. Uber transport ride requests generally net me double the revenue and take half as long or a fourth as long to complete.

In the past also, on a few occasions, I've dropped an item on accident spilling it, while doing an UberEATS delivery. To make it right to the customer I've offered to pay for the value of the item and the customer always has agreed to it. This is somewhat problematic because the items tend to be very valuable compared to the cost of the delivery fee paid to the driver.

Quite often I get to the resturaunt and they REFUSE to make the order so I have to call Uber Support and wait 10 minute while they "cancel the order so as not to count against my account" and I don't get any compensation at all for my time or gas. Sometimes Uber Support says I will get a "bonus" for showing up but I only got a $3 bonus one time out of the last 4 times this happened.

Also, sometimes the restaurant orders are incomplete and we aren't supposed to open the boxes. Uber Support makes me drive BACK TO THE RESTAURANT to get the rest of the order. Oh and some restaurants have no parking and you need to feed a parking meter and then walk from three blocks away to pick up food from them. Sometime you have to pay a parking meter and walk a few blocks in order to deliver the food to a recipient in a downtown highrise also.

I recently had a transport passenger tip me in quarters and apologized for being coins. I thanked him for the coins as I knew they would be useful for me to feed the meters.

UberEATS perhaps exists to help prove we are contractors rather than employees, since they sometimes literally cost more money to do than they net. One of the determining factors that the government uses to determine if we are contractors is if there is a possibility of taking a net loss. From Uber's perspective, providing us with the opportunity to take a loss is a good thing since that helps prevent them from being found to be an employer.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Demon said:


> So the answer to that question is going to be the same as the one I gave, the customer gets no extra benefit from giving the driver that extra dollar. The driver is already being paid for their time and overhead. If you want to make the argument that the driver is not paid enough I'd totally agree with you and that's why I don't advocate driving for U/L.


Actually that isn't what I meant. The extra benefit as you call it is having your delivery in a timely matter. We drivers remember habitual non-tippers.

While I stand by what I've always written that I don't/wouldn't mess with food, not all drivers feel the same. Have you checked out the responses in the thread about the guy dipping his privates in salsa all because of a small tip? Look at some of the reactions. Those could be your drivers delivering your food.

Be a decent human and just tip.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> This and the "I'll tip you in the app" is what led me to 1 star every pax that doesn't tip in cash


What about the ones that follow through and tip you? Do you feel good that you gave them a 1 star?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> What about the ones that follow through and tip you? Do you feel good that you gave them a 1 star?


I thank everyone who tips me in cash. We don't have stars in Eats. We only have thumbs up and thumbs down. Everyone who tips me with cash, I thumb up.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> What about the ones that follow through and tip you? Do you feel good that you gave them a 1 star?


What part of cash tip did you miss


----------



## Wasted_Days (Aug 15, 2017)

I can't help but think this troll has been fed a healthy dose of satisfaction in this thread and the chances of it tipping any of you are unlikely. :roflmao:


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Wasted_Days said:


> I can't help but think this troll has been fed a healthy dose of satisfaction in this thread and the chances of it tipping any of you are unlikely. :roflmao:


I enjoy feeding the trolls, it helps my shifts to be more entertaining


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Invisible said:


> Actually that isn't what I meant. The extra benefit as you call it is having your delivery in a timely matter. We drivers remember habitual non-tippers.
> 
> While I stand by what I've always written that I don't/wouldn't mess with food, not all drivers feel the same. Have you checked out the responses in the thread about the guy dipping his privates in salsa all because of a small tip? Look at some of the reactions. Those could be your drivers delivering your food.
> 
> Be a decent human and just tip.


So if the customer doesn't tip you, you won't do the job that they're already paying you for. That doesn't sound like an extra service that you're providing.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

These Boards get no extra benefit from trolls. People who troll boards bring nothing that benefits legitimate contributors. Trolls have no value because no one receives anything of value from a troll. The only one who gets any benefit from trolling is the troll, and those benefits are both fleeting and cheap. In fact, the supposed benefit that the troll receives from trolling is small compared to the effort that the troll must expend when he is trolling. Thus, it is obvious that trolling is of little value even to the troll. For this reason, it makes no sense for the troll to continue with his trolling, as he receives little of value for his efforts.

_Dipso Facto;* QED*_: trolling is a pastime for individuals who enjoy wasting their time and are not interested in more profitable pursuits.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

VictorZ said:


> I'm not making a lot of money right now so got to take care of necessities before I can splurge on luxury like tipping.
> 
> I don't use Uber for transport but I do orderin sometimes with the food app. I hate how whenever I order food, after paying high amount for them, these couriers still expect me to tip them and leech from me when they probably make more than I do already. I can see it in their demeanor, it's awkward.
> 
> ...


be extra nice to the driver, offer him water or something, thank him, use his name ....then tip 1$...


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Almost all of my deliveries are in the hood. If they can’t learn to cook they got no one to blame for being poor forever


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

If you get the same driver twice I wouldn't eat the food. Enjoy your food cheapskate.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

VictorZ said:


> I'm not making a lot of money right now so got to take care of necessities before I can splurge on luxury like tipping.
> 
> I don't use Uber for transport but I do orderin sometimes with the food app. I hate how whenever I order food, after paying high amount for them, these couriers still expect me to tip them and leech from me when they probably make more than I do already. I can see it in their demeanor, it's awkward.
> 
> ...


I Will

Not


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

VictorZ said:


> I'm not making a lot of money right now so got to take care of necessities before I can splurge on luxury like tipping.
> 
> I don't use Uber for transport but I do orderin sometimes with the food app. I hate how whenever I order food, after paying high amount for them, these couriers still expect me to tip them and leech from me when they probably make more than I do already. I can see it in their demeanor, it's awkward.
> 
> ...


My total earnings put me well into the 93-95% income percentile and I still rarely will pay the high costs of order from UberEats/GH/Favor/DD/Etc...

You sound like you should be eating Ramen or buying cheap proteins and veggies from the grocery. And those Eats drivers get paid $hit. Sounds like maybe you should sign up to be one of them!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Demon said:


> So if the customer doesn't tip you, you won't do the job that they're already paying you for. That doesn't sound like an extra service that you're providing.


Please stop misconstruing my words. I do my job, and I do it with a smile and am polite, even to the non-tippers like you. I maintain a high rating, and I don't appreciate a cheapskate like you who can't even give someone a $1 tip to bring food to your door trying to put words in my mouth. I will no longer respond to your posts.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Invisible said:


> Please stop misconstruing my words. I do my job, and I do it with a smile and am polite, even to the non-tippers like you. I maintain a high rating, and I don't appreciate a cheapskate like you who can't even give someone a $1 tip to bring food to your door trying to put words in my mouth. I will no longer respond to your posts.


There's no need to misconstrue your words, you said what you said. You said you won't deliver the food in a timely manner, which is what they're paying you for. You then making stuff up and calling me names doesn't change what you wrote.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

VictorZ said:


> I'm not making a lot of money right now so got to take care of necessities before I can splurge on luxury like tipping.
> 
> I don't use Uber for transport but I do orderin sometimes with the food app. I hate how whenever I order food, after paying high amount for them, these couriers still expect me to tip them and leech from me when they probably make more than I do already. I can see it in their demeanor, it's awkward.
> 
> ...


Check it. Tipping is not a LUXURY. Its a necessity. It's part of how service workers earn a living. If $5 to tip your delivery guy regardless of what you order or where it's from is gonna break you, then you can't afford to order in. It's that simple. Learn to cook. 
You feel uncomfortable for good reason.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Check it. Tipping is not a LUXURY. Its a necessity. It's part of how service workers earn a living. If $5 to tip your delivery guy regardless of what you order or where it's from is gonna break you, then you can't afford to order in. It's that simple. Learn to cook.
> You feel uncomfortable for good reason.


Then it isn't tipping. LOL!


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Demon said:


> Then it isn't tipping. LOL!


It is tipping, and if you don't do it in the US you are rude and or cheap. You should feel like you are because you are.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> It is tipping, and if you don't do it in the US you are rude and or cheap. You should feel like you are because you are.


Not if it's necessary, then it isn't a tip.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

VictorZ said:


> I'm not making a lot of money right now so got to take care of necessities before I can splurge on luxury like tipping.
> 
> I don't use Uber for transport but I do orderin sometimes with the food app. I hate how whenever I order food, after paying high amount for them, these couriers still expect me to tip them and leech from me when they probably make more than I do already. I can see it in their demeanor, it's awkward.
> 
> ...


Pick up the food yourself then.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

VictorZ said:


> I'm not making a lot of money right now so got to take care of necessities before I can splurge on luxury like tipping.
> 
> I don't use Uber for transport but I do orderin sometimes with the food app. I hate how whenever I order food, after paying high amount for them, these couriers still expect me to tip them and leech from me when they probably make more than I do already. I can see it in their demeanor, it's awkward.
> 
> ...


Polite way to avoiding tipping is Ordering foods from restaurant at least 20 miles away which would help a delivery driver makes enough money. Then you No need to worry about tipping.
To get your foods, a driver needed to drive more than 10 mins to a restaurant, (finding a parking spot is sometimes nightmare, risking for ticket) then wait 5 mins or so, then come to your house in less than 5 mins, look for your apartment is also hard time, park illeagle and come to your doorstep. You should tip him at least $1, he deserved more than that. He spent at least 25 mins for your convenience and just made $5. (you probably pay more than $8 but driver didn't get all of it. I hope that you would understand driver for his best effort.


----------



## JasonLV23 (Sep 4, 2017)

VictorZ said:


> I'm not making a lot of money right now so got to take care of necessities before I can splurge on luxury like tipping.
> 
> I don't use Uber for transport but I do orderin sometimes with the food app. I hate how whenever I order food, after paying high amount for them, these couriers still expect me to tip them and leech from me when they probably make more than I do already. I can see it in their demeanor, it's awkward.
> 
> ...


Tipping appropriately 15-20% is part of Adulthood! If you don't tip then it's time to grow up and TIP or go get your damn food yourself!


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

njn said:


>


Well, Most of the customers don't tip for Uber Eats. That's why I don't drive Uber Eat any more. Neither most of other Uber drivers. That makes more hungry customers waiting for their foods way longer. Karma comes in play.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

njn said:


>


They're really stuck on this "no need to tip" jazz.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> These Boards get no extra benefit from trolls. People who troll boards bring nothing that benefits legitimate contributors. Trolls have no value because no one receives anything of value from a troll. The only one who gets any benefit from trolling is the troll, and those benefits are both fleeting and cheap. In fact, the supposed benefit that the troll receives from trolling is small compared to the effort that the troll must expend when he is trolling. Thus, it is obvious that trolling is of little value even to the troll. For this reason, it makes no sense for the troll to continue with his trolling, as he receives little of value for his efforts.
> 
> _Dipso Facto;* QED*_: trolling is a pastime for individuals who enjoy wasting their time and are not interested in more profitable pursuits.


I resemble this remark
Although I do attempt to help people


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

You can afford to tip at least $1. If you genuinely cannot then you shouldn't be using a delivery service like this because they markup the price and charge you a delivery fee. Tipping at least $1 to the driver is about respect as much as it is about money.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> You can afford to tip at least $1. If you genuinely cannot then you shouldn't be using a delivery service like this because they markup the price and charge you a delivery fee. Tipping at least $1 to the driver is about respect as much as it is about money.


Not entirely true. Some restaurants keep menu price and a lot of food delivery apps gives frequent promo of free delivery. I know because I'm a frequent user.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> Not entirely true. Some restaurants keep menu price and a lot of food delivery apps gives frequent promo of free delivery. I know because I'm a frequent user.


Not entirely true, yes, but it is mostly true that they do charge more for delivery versus picking it up yourself. Especially with Uber Eats.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

njn said:


>


When saw this way back when, I knew I wouldn't be participating in this service. I've never done a single delivery. When I get eats pings due to Uber shenanigans, I ignore or cancel.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> When saw this way back when, I knew I wouldn't be participating in this service. I've never done a single delivery. When I get eats pings due to Uber shenanigans, I ignore or cancel.


I actually forced them to remove Eats from my account completely. I'm not waiting 20 minutes at McDonalds, going to a gated multi building apartment complex, parking my car where it risks being towed, climbing the stairs to the third floor to deliver a cheeseburger all for $3.50 with no tip. No thanks!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

VictorZ said:


> I'm not making a lot of money right now so got to take care of necessities before I can splurge on luxury like tipping.
> 
> I don't use Uber for transport but I do orderin sometimes with the food app. I hate how whenever I order food, after paying high amount for them, these couriers still expect me to tip them and leech from me when they probably make more than I do already. I can see it in their demeanor, it's awkward.
> 
> ...


Clever tricks? Really? Most service workers, particularly food deliveries, rely on tips. Of course they expect tips and you should be happy to oblige.

If you disagree, order food elsewhere. Am a driver and passenger; however, do not deliver. Main reason? "You people"!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> If you disagree, order food elsewhere. Am a driver and passenger; however, do not deliver. Main reason? "You people"!


If you order food elsewhere- like directly from the pizzeria or Chinese joint, those drivers expect tips and will probably not take your delivery order if you don't tip. uber eats is the only delivery out there that emphasizes on the web page "tip not required"


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> If you order food elsewhere- like directly from the pizzeria or Chinese joint, those drivers expect tips and will probably not take your delivery order if you don't tip. uber eats is the only delivery out there that emphasizes on the web page "tip not required"


And the reason will never do Eats.



AveragePerson said:


> of course there is other way! don't listen to these bias individuals. You shouldn't tip even if you can afford it. Not tipping is the RIGHT thing to do. For everyone.


Sounds like you're from another social class. Uneducated.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

I_Like_Spam said:


> If you order food elsewhere- like directly from the pizzeria or Chinese joint, those drivers expect tips and will probably not take your delivery order if you don't tip. uber eats is the only delivery out there that emphasizes on the web page "tip not required"


They will be compelled by the owners to deliver, tip or no tip.



MiamiKid said:


> And the reason will never do Eats.
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're from another social class. Uneducated.


How can I possibly be uneducated with me spending half my life in academia and the entire wealth of human knowledge available online at my fingertips?

Tips is objectively bad and the reason not widely adopted in most parts of the world.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

A lot of people don't tip Uber due to the information they were given when the outfit was launched.

Tipping was officially discouraged, a lot of passengers felt it wasn't even allowed and Uber bragged that Partners were earning 80k/year. If this initial impression hadn't been made, there would a lot more Uber tipping today.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> Not entirely true, yes, but it is mostly true that they do charge more for delivery versus picking it up yourself. Especially with Uber Eats.


Uber doesn't allow restaurants to increase price for dealing with them. Same as menu price but restaurants are giving commission fees 30% to Uber. I've read that on news.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Bon Appetit


----------



## uber_from_the north (Dec 19, 2017)

I am not sure if you are trolling but wtf?

People here curse paxholes who doesn't tip and here you asking tips on not tipping?

You gotta be ****in kiddin me!


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Don't over exaggerate. To restaurant then to customer expense is usually $1 or less in actual expense


Really, time, gas and vehicle depreciation? Hahaha


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

VictorZ said:


> I'm not making a lot of money right now so got to take care of necessities before I can splurge on luxury like tipping.
> 
> I don't use Uber for transport but I do orderin sometimes with the food app. I hate how whenever I order food, after paying high amount for them, these couriers still expect me to tip them and leech from me when they probably make more than I do already. I can see it in their demeanor, it's awkward.
> 
> ...


Trolling rather hard eh?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

MiamiKid said:


> Clever tricks? Really? Most service workers, particularly food deliveries, rely on tips. Of course they expect tips and you should be happy to oblige.
> 
> If you disagree, order food elsewhere. Am a driver and passenger; however, do not deliver. Main reason? "You people"!


Then it's not a tip.



I_Like_Spam said:


> A lot of people don't tip Uber due to the information they were given when the outfit was launched.
> 
> Tipping was officially discouraged, a lot of passengers felt it wasn't even allowed and Uber bragged that Partners were earning 80k/year. If this initial impression hadn't been made, there would a lot more Uber tipping today.


And let's not forget that drivers continue to work under these conditions. If there were no drivers and U/L had to shut down, there would be some changes.


----------



## PVP (Aug 23, 2016)

btone31 said:


> Pick up the food yourself then.


so we need to bribe the drivers with tips? I understand both sides. I drove for Uber and Lyft for 3 years. I know the game. Of course it feels good to get tipped and it feels like you have been properly compensated for a job. But if you look at the other side as a rider, they think why should they have to pay more? It should be already included in the price. So riders try to be cheap that is why they are ordering this service in the first place and feel like they don't have to tip and do not. Drivers feel like they are not paid enough because they "are not" since Uber is taking a 40-60% cut. Problem here is not driver and is not the rider. Problem is UBER. They are taking too much of a cut and they want more and more. They need to get the money for driver less cars from somewhere.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

PVP said:


> so we need to bribe the drivers with tips? I understand both sides. I drove for Uber and Lyft for 3 years. I know the game. Of course it feels good to get tipped and it feels like you have been properly compensated for a job. But if you look at the other side as a rider, they think why should they have to pay more? It should be already included in the price. So riders try to be cheap that is why they are ordering this service in the first place and feel like they don't have to tip and do not. Drivers feel like they are not paid enough because they "are not" since Uber is taking a 40-60% cut. Problem here is not driver and is not the rider. Problem is UBER. They are taking too much of a cut and they want more and more. They need to get the money for driver less cars from somewhere.


I've been saying this for years. Every time an Uber exec reads a post about a driver complaining about tips he laughs and high 5's a buddy.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

PVP said:


> so we need to bribe the drivers with tips? I understand both sides. I drove for Uber and Lyft for 3 years. I know the game. Of course it feels good to get tipped and it feels like you have been properly compensated for a job. But if you look at the other side as a rider, they think why should they have to pay more? It should be already included in the price. So riders try to be cheap that is why they are ordering this service in the first place and feel like they don't have to tip and do not. Drivers feel like they are not paid enough because they "are not" since Uber is taking a 40-60% cut. Problem here is not driver and is not the rider. Problem is UBER. They are taking too much of a cut and they want more and more. They need to get the money for driver less cars from somewhere.


Whatever. If folks don't want to tip, then don't. However, to come on a driver forum and "rub in" how much you hate tipping is being a super nerd/jerk.

If I don't feel like tipping, I simply don't. No need to go back and get in their face.


----------



## BillyTheKidd (Dec 22, 2015)

VictorZ said:


> I'm not making a lot of money right now so got to take care of necessities before I can splurge on luxury like tipping.
> 
> I don't use Uber for transport but I do orderin sometimes with the food app. I hate how whenever I order food, after paying high amount for them, these couriers still expect me to tip them and leech from me when they probably make more than I do already. I can see it in their demeanor, it's awkward.
> 
> ...


"I hate how whenever I order food" AND "I'm not making a lot of money right now" SHOULD NOT appear in the same post.

You are cheap bastard. End of story.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

AveragePerson said:


> why wouldn't you pay a few extra dollars for the convenience. Time has value too, it could cost him more to go to the store and pick up the food than the price of $3.49


Yeh, I'm sure it takes time away from his $500/hr lawyering job.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> What part of cash tip did you miss


I misunderstood i thought you 1 starred every rider who says they'll tip you in the app.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> I misunderstood i thought you 1 starred every rider who says they'll tip you in the app.


In that's how you understood it then you understood it correctly


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Whatever. If folks don't want to tip, then don't. However, to come on a driver forum and "rub in" how much you hate tipping is being a super nerd/jerk.
> 
> If I don't feel like tipping, I simply don't. No need to go back and get in their face.


The effect it's had on me is I have begun not tipping waitstaff, bartenders, and hair salon staff. All they do is serve me, so why should I tip using Uber's/Pax logic. It's built into the price already, too bad your employer doesn't pay you more, if you don't like it, quit. nice sign it, love your Rideshare driver, add five stars ⭐ ⭐⭐⭐⭐ For great service but your conversation wasn't quite what I was expecting. So what I may or may not get in tips, I save in not tipping. The gig economy is freeing at my age. Still employed, but retirement is right around the corner. I had hopes, but they have been dashed about being a Rideshare driver in retirement.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

VictorZ said:


> I'm not making a lot of money right now so got to take care of necessities before I can splurge on luxury like tipping.
> 
> I don't use Uber for transport but I do orderin sometimes with the food app. I hate how whenever I order food, after paying high amount for them, these couriers still expect me to tip them and leech from me when they probably make more than I do already. I can see it in their demeanor, it's awkward.
> 
> ...


Here's a idea for you lard ass - walk to McDonalds and order your greasy fries yourself.
Humanity is getting more pathetic every day, and you're leading the charge.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

When I was driving a cab, many of the patrons thought I would kick their ass if they didn't tip enough. At least the young ones, college and high school kids.

The real problem with Ride Share is that they really need to get the Uber story on the silver screen. People don't think Uber drivers are tough. Maybe remake "Taxi Driver" as "Ride Share Driver"? DeNiro can take the title role, and cast Jodie Foster too.


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

PVP said:


> so we need to bribe the drivers with tips? I understand both sides. I drove for Uber and Lyft for 3 years. I know the game. Of course it feels good to get tipped and it feels like you have been properly compensated for a job. But if you look at the other side as a rider, they think why should they have to pay more? It should be already included in the price. So riders try to be cheap that is why they are ordering this service in the first place and feel like they don't have to tip and do not. Drivers feel like they are not paid enough because they "are not" since Uber is taking a 40-60% cut. Problem here is not driver and is not the rider. Problem is UBER. They are taking too much of a cut and they want more and more. They need to get the money for driver less cars from somewhere.


Call it bribe. Call it whatever you want but look at the turnover rate. So you don't tip and another good experienced driver walks away. You don't tip and you are sure to get the crappy driver cause that's what is left. I feel I am a great driver and very curteous and I found a different gig job. A year and a half driver and I walked away for greener pastures. I didn't drive a gas efficent prius and it had plenty of room for passangers. But your right you don't have to tip and in return you can deal with the driver who has less care and gives you the service you pay for. Tipping is to encourage the better to stay and helps keeps you getting good workers. Not tipping means you get those who don't care ✌


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ubergaldrivet said:


> The effect it's had on me is I have begun not tipping waitstaff, bartenders, and hair salon staff. All they do is serve me, so why should I tip using Uber's/Pax logic. It's built into the price already, too bad your employer doesn't pay you more, if you don't like it, quit. nice sign it, love your Rideshare driver, add five stars ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ For great service but your conversation wasn't quite what I was expecting. So what I may or may not get in tips, I save in not tipping. The gig economy is freeing at my age. Still employed, but retirement is right around the corner. I had hopes, but they have been dashed about being a Rideshare driver in retirement.


Karma will get you some deserved stuff!?



Ubergaldrivet said:


> The effect it's had on me is I have begun not tipping waitstaff, bartenders, and hair salon staff. All they do is serve me, so why should I tip using Uber's/Pax logic. It's built into the price already, too bad your employer doesn't pay you more, if you don't like it, quit. nice sign it, love your Rideshare driver, add five stars ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ For great service but your conversation wasn't quite what I was expecting. So what I may or may not get in tips, I save in not tipping. The gig economy is freeing at my age. Still employed, but retirement is right around the corner. I had hopes, but they have been dashed about being a Rideshare driver in retirement.


Insecure??


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> In that's how you understood it then you understood it correctly


Lol so I'll ask again. What happens when you 1 star someone who says they'll tip you in the app but then actually end up tipping


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Lol so I'll ask again. What happens when you 1 star someone who says they'll tip you in the app but then actually end up tipping


War is hell ain't it


----------



## uber_from_the north (Dec 19, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Lol so I'll ask again. What happens when you 1 star someone who says they'll tip you in the app but then actually end up tipping


Guilt feeling? My pax was different he said "I have no cash on hand to tip". Told him you can do it on the app. "He said oh really? nice"

Few mins later.... he didn't tip!!!!


----------



## PVP (Aug 23, 2016)

The_Solo said:


> Call it bribe. Call it whatever you want but look at the turnover rate. So you don't tip and another good experienced driver walks away. You don't tip and you are sure to get the crappy driver cause that's what is left. I feel I am a great driver and very curteous and I found a different gig job. A year and a half driver and I walked away for greener pastures. I didn't drive a gas efficent prius and it had plenty of room for passangers. But your right you don't have to tip and in return you can deal with the driver who has less care and gives you the service you pay for. Tipping is to encourage the better to stay and helps keeps you getting good workers. Not tipping means you get those who don't care ✌


I agree with you 100%. That is the reason I quit driving. Not enough pay, only 5% of the riders tipped. Uber and Lyft took too large of a cut. And they kept cutting and figuring out ways to charge rider more and pay driver less. So I quit. I had 2014 Corolla then upgraded that to 2017 Camry since they had good promotion at dealership. I was providing water for pax, going out of my way to please them, taking their luggage out etc... Had good ratings on both apps. And then I saw more and more people joining (created more down time) and uber and lyft cutting and cutting drivers share of the fare. I just quit. Found a good job in Nevada and moved out of California completely. Have not drove for Uber or Lyft since. I used their services and did tip the drivers, except for the shady ones (or at least the ones I thought were shady). I think if U/L treated drivers the same as when they started I would of probably still drove regardless of tip or no tip and would be courteous driver just like I was. So the moral of the story is Uber and Lyft are the ones screwing over the driver not the pax. When I drove I thought the same thing that pax is screwing me over, after I quit and started to use them as rider I realized that Uber and Lyft is screwing over the driver.


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

PVP said:


> I agree with you 100%. That is the reason I quit driving. Not enough pay, only 5% of the riders tipped. Uber and Lyft took too large of a cut. And they kept cutting and figuring out ways to charge rider more and pay driver less. So I quit. I had 2014 Corolla then upgraded that to 2017 Camry since they had good promotion at dealership. I was providing water for pax, going out of my way to please them, taking their luggage out etc... Had good ratings on both apps. And then I saw more and more people joining (created more down time) and uber and lyft cutting and cutting drivers share of the fare. I just quit. Found a good job in Nevada and moved out of California completely. Have not drove for Uber or Lyft since. I used their services and did tip the drivers, except for the shady ones (or at least the ones I thought were shady). I think if U/L treated drivers the same as when they started I would of probably still drove regardless of tip or no tip and would be courteous driver just like I was. So the moral of the story is Uber and Lyft are the ones screwing over the driver not the pax. When I drove I thought the same thing that pax is screwing me over, after I quit and started to use them as rider I realized that Uber and Lyft is screwing over the driver.


I am ignoring Uber and Lyft being shady. We know this. But pax not tipping is a major issue. It's the mentality of "I'm not paying more" which they have that right. In the end tho all that's left if the crappy drivers because you don't have to tip more but you get what you get at that point.


----------



## PVP (Aug 23, 2016)

The_Solo said:


> I am ignoring Uber and Lyft being shady. We know this. But pax not tipping is a major issue. It's the mentality of "I'm not paying more" which they have that right. In the end tho all that's left if the crappy drivers because you don't have to tip more but you get what you get at that point.


Yes, so drivers like me and you quit. Does Uber or Lyft care? I doubt it. For me its more about bottom line. I used to make about $300/ day with almost no tips driving on weekends. 6 months later it was about $250 a day driving same hours. Couple more months passed and it was about $200 for same hours of work. Until I reached the point when I was making $80-$150 for the same hours worked. Tips or no tips, its about bottom line. At the end of the day how much money am I bringing back to my wife and kids. If I could go back and earn 300/day on weekends I could care less if I got a tip or not, but if its $80 you bet I want that tip.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

VictorZ said:


> I'm not making a lot of money right now so got to take care of necessities before I can splurge on luxury like tipping.
> 
> I don't use Uber for transport but I do orderin sometimes with the food app. I hate how whenever I order food, after paying high amount for them, these couriers still expect me to tip them and leech from me when they probably make more than I do already. I can see it in their demeanor, it's awkward.
> 
> ...


Ordering food is a luxury. Don't splurge, go to a grocery store and make food. It's much cheaper and better for you.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

JTTwentySeven said:


> Ordering food is a luxury. Don't splurge, go to a grocery store and make food. It's much cheaper and better for you.


what if he cant cook and/or have time for grocery and making food? also why is it better, its cooked in kitchen same way, just by a chef? just order healthy food


----------



## justfacts (Feb 3, 2019)

VictorZ said:


> I'm not making a lot of money right now so got to take care of necessities before I can splurge on luxury like tipping.
> 
> I don't use Uber for transport but I do orderin sometimes with the food app. I hate how whenever I order food, after paying high amount for them, these couriers still expect me to tip them and leech from me when they probably make more than I do already. I can see it in their demeanor, it's awkward.
> 
> ...


Let's see , get off couch , work 2 jobs , order food when lazy, tip $5 min, problem solved , it will even solve your life issues , Just work harder. But if you were asking this question, I fear this solution will fall on deaf ears. Maybe grow up and join society and work more to make ends meet , Call me crazy but I think that's what most people would do.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

uber_from_the north said:


> Guilt feeling? My pax was different he said "I have no cash on hand to tip". Told him you can do it on the app. "He said oh really? nice"
> 
> Few mins later.... he didn't tip!!!!


Those riders who say they will tip in app and dont end up tipping always get whats coming to them. Life will pay us revenge.



justfacts said:


> Let's see , get off couch , work 2 jobs , order food when lazy, tip $5 min, problem solved , it will even solve your life issues , Just work harder. But if you were asking this question, I fear this solution will fall on deaf ears. Maybe grow up and join society and work more to make ends meet , Call me crazy but I think that's what most people would do.


Its always funny to me how adults can complain about money as if something is stopping them from making money. Only lazy people complain about not having money. Anyone on this country can make good money even those who have legit excuses like being disabled.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> what if he cant cook and/or have time for grocery and making food? also why is it better, its cooked in kitchen same way, just by a chef? just order healthy food


Most restaurants, except for I would say most diners, the sodium and calories are through the roof. Go to any popular restaurant and check out the nutrition facts, it's amazing.

Also, OP stated they order "sometimes" so I'd assume they go grocery shopping and can cook. And after stating "paying high amounts" for delivery, I'm surprised OP would just drive/walk to the restaurant.

As for time, I don't believe it. I work a full time job, part time job, and Uber on the side, plus go to the gym and study. If I have time, they have time. It's all about planning. And I've saved a LOT of money by not ordering for lunch throughout the week.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

JTTwentySeven said:


> Most restaurants, except for I would say most diners, the sodium and calories are through the roof. Go to any popular restaurant and check out the nutrition facts, it's amazing.
> 
> Also, OP stated they order "sometimes" so I'd assume they go grocery shopping and can cook. And after stating "paying high amounts" for delivery, I'm surprised OP would just drive/walk to the restaurant.
> 
> As for time, I don't believe it. I work a full time job, part time job, and Uber on the side, plus go to the gym and study. If I have time, they have time. It's all about planning. And I've saved a LOT of money by not ordering for lunch throughout the week.


Restaurants don't post nutritional info here, at most it would just be calories.
All I eaten for the last 5 years has been takeout, dine in, delivery or fast food, I don't cook personally. I'm still alive, slim but probably unhealthy. I don't want to think about the amount of money i'm blowing a year on these food though... xD


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Demon said:


> So the answer to that question is going to be the same as the one I gave, the customer gets no extra benefit from giving the driver that extra dollar. The driver is already being paid for their time and overhead. If you want to make the argument that the driver is not paid enough I'd totally agree with you and that's why I don't advocate driving for U/L.


Hold up hold up. paid for overhead?? Hellz nah.

Since you didn't get it the first time the benefit is:

1. Your food will be hot.
2. Your food will not be spit on, eaten, fingered or otherwise effed with.
3. All potential condiments will be included.
4. You won't get 1*.
5. You won't be considered a total ******bag cheap ass prick.

Need more benefits? Talk to your goddamned employer or wife/gf/sidebitch/prostitute.



AveragePerson said:


> Restaurants don't post nutritional info here, at most it would just be calories.
> All I eaten for the last 5 years has been takeout, dine in, delivery or fast food, I don't cook personally. I'm still alive, slim but probably unhealthy. I don't want to think about the amount of money i'm blowing a year on these food though... xD


All restaurants, by law, must provide nutritional into if and when requested.



Cou-ber said:


> Hold up hold up. paid for overhead?? Hellz nah.
> 
> Since you didn't get it the first time the benefit is:
> 
> ...


It is not hard to get shit together to be able to provide yourself a meal at home. I can tell you you are blowing a minimum of two trips abroad per year for all that laziness.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> what if he cant cook and/or have time for grocery and making food? also why is it better, its cooked in kitchen same way, just by a chef? just order healthy food


Most food you can order is not healthy. If you make food yourself you know you are using olive oil. The restaurant is probably using partially hydrogenated corn oil in place of olive oil because it is cheaper and doesn't go rancid. Why does it have a long shelf-life? Because it is so difficult to digest that microbes die trying to digest it. When you eat it, it slowly kills you too. And that's just one of many harmful ingredients found in most restaurants.

If you make food yourself, you can know what goes into it. The fact that I can save money making my own meals is just a bonus. But I don't even take up offers to eat out when someone else is paying generally because I don't want to put that crap in my body.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

VictorZ said:


> I'm not making a lot of money right now so got to take care of necessities before I can splurge on luxury like tipping.
> 
> I don't use Uber for transport but I do orderin sometimes with the food app. I hate how whenever I order food, after paying high amount for them, these couriers still expect me to tip them and leech from me when they probably make more than I do already. I can see it in their demeanor, it's awkward.
> 
> ...


Go get your own damn food. It's people like you that encouraged me to stop doing UE back in 2017. Calculating the time to drive to the restaurant, wait for the food, then bring it to you is usually over an half hour, sometimes 40 minutes. Sometimes even more. I was averaging $6 an hour doing UE when no one tipped. Screw that. . You're welcome.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

VictorZ said:


> I'm not making a lot of money right now so got to take care of necessities before I can splurge on luxury like tipping.
> 
> I don't use Uber for transport but I do orderin sometimes with the food app. I hate how whenever I order food, after paying high amount for them, these couriers still expect me to tip them and leech from me when they probably make more than I do already. I can see it in their demeanor, it's awkward.
> 
> ...


 Your are cheap and rude . In fact you are so cheap that you even want to deprive the person that you are taking advantage of the well earned anger they should feel toward you .


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

OtherUbersdo said:


> Your are cheap and rude . In fact you are so cheap that you even want to deprive the person that you are taking advantage of the well earned anger they should feel toward you .


To be fair, the one taking advantage of anyone would be the company, if anyone is being taken advantage of. The company did structure the pay that the delivery person themselves accepted.

Accepts low paying gig --> performs gig --> gets paid not much as expected --> anger --> ???


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I wonder how many trolls who claim to be so much better than anyone else, who pontificate with their "holier than thou" attitude and claim to order Uber Eats all the time actually only manage to do it once a week on their Wal-Mart "Customer Service Specialist" pay and the rest of the time, they are stuck eating Hot Pockets.

I would not consider ordering Uber Eats all day, every day, each day, day in and day out a bragging point, but, perhaps that is just me.

I took one bite of a plain ol' ham and cheese hot pocket one time. That was one bite too many. I would not give a stray dog a hot pocket, even if it were cold.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

There was a time when tipping was taboo, but Uber, much like Moses but faster, led everyone on 180 days of change, and now it is the custom...but an optional custom like taking your shoes off at the front door or putting paper on the toilet seat.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

VictorZ said:


> I'm not making a lot of money right now so got to take care of necessities before I can splurge on luxury like tipping.
> 
> I don't use Uber for transport but I do orderin sometimes with the food app. I hate how whenever I order food, after paying high amount for them, these couriers still expect me to tip them and leech from me when they probably make more than I do already. I can see it in their demeanor, it's awkward.
> 
> ...


How about learning how to cook for yourself? The FoodNetwork has plenty of shows for you to learn from.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

comitatus1 said:


> How about learning how to cook for yourself?


Someone still has to deliver the groceries. Uber stated they want to get into the grocery delivery buisness in the ipo disclosures.


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

VictorZ said:


> I'm not making a lot of money right now so got to take care of necessities before I can splurge on luxury like tipping.
> 
> I don't use Uber for transport but I do orderin sometimes with the food app. I hate how whenever I order food, after paying high amount for them, these couriers still expect me to tip them and leech from me when they probably make more than I do already. I can see it in their demeanor, it's awkward.
> 
> ...


Just go to pickup by your self then you will find out the time are money if you are working... If you don't like the service step out of it ..or look for restaurants who supports free delivery ...or if you are so poor ....rise & beams are best alternative for you made home .... convenience are not for everyone


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

njn said:


> Someone still has to deliver the groceries. Uber stated they want to get into the grocery delivery buisness in the ipo disclosures.


From what I'm seeing in Raleigh, North Carolina, grocery stores are moving into heavily urbanized areas that are within easy walking distance of entire apartment complexes. There's no need for Uber in those cases.


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

VictorZ said:


> I'm not making a lot of money right now so got to take care of necessities before I can splurge on luxury like tipping.
> 
> I don't use Uber for transport but I do orderin sometimes with the food app. I hate how whenever I order food, after paying high amount for them, these couriers still expect me to tip them and leech from me when they probably make more than I do already. I can see it in their demeanor, it's awkward.
> 
> ...


If it looks like a ****** bag and smells like a ****** bag...its probably a ****** bag. Hope you have to experience being in a position where tips are an important part of your income and people stiff you...you are cheap and lazy..and a simple b!tch


----------

